# Heart stopping while under anesthesia



## LoveHav22! (Mar 21, 2018)

My beautiful Ollie boy recently passed away while under anesthesia for an ACL tear repair surgery. Feb 26, 2018. He was a healthy 6 yr old and reg vet said he did not have a heart murmur or any heart issues. He loved to run and play in the snow. 
I will never have any answers and my husband and I never had a chance to say goodbye. We still have his sister Sadie since they were babies. I never knew this could be so dangerous and now I am terrified to have Sadie put under for teeth cleaning. Just needed to vent. I am feeling better than the first week. 🐾❤🐶


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.:crying:


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I too am so sorry. How heartbreaking.


----------



## FutureHavMom (Oct 17, 2017)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am SO sorry. 

Yes, anesthesia of any kind carries risks, but the sedation they use for cleaning teeth is VERY different (and safer) than the heavy anesthesia they must use for major surgery.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry -- how very sad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This breaks my heart. Everyone worries when their pups go under for surgery, but in our hearts we don't expect the worst. I send you all the hugs you need for as long as you need. I cannot tell you how sorry I am you had this happen.


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Ollie. It is so heartbreaking to have a unexpected loss. :grouphug:


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh gosh...heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am sorry about your Ollie.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So sorry about your dear Ollie.


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

So sorry for your loss... big hugs


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. I don't know what else to say . . .


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

My heart is broken for the loss of your sweet Ollie. I can't imagine going to the vet with an otherwise healthy pup and having this happen! I'm so sorry that your family and Ollie's sister has to go through this terrible loss.


----------

